# a little help, please....



## likespaphs (Nov 30, 2009)

okay, so i need to shave so i can wear a respirator to spray pesticides but i don't wanna shave it all off. this is where you come in....i was hoping that y'all would suggest designs for my facial hair. i wear a full face respirator so goatees or sideburns are out of the question because i wouldn't be able to get a seal.
thanks.....
here's where to start:


----------



## Ernie (Nov 30, 2009)

Solution 1: old-timey deep sea diver's bell! Someone would have to work that thing you pump though.  

Solution 2: Plastic bag over your head? You'll get really good at holding your breath! If the chemicals don't get you, lack of O2 will. 

Honestly though, I'll peruse our lab's safety catalogs. Might find something for fuzzy folks withouit needing to spend extra razor time. 

-Ernie


----------



## Choodles (Nov 30, 2009)

doh! as a card carrying longhair, I highly suggest keeping the beard and nixing the pesticides. I'm of the school that one doesn't shave ones beard for jobs, women, school.... or my orchids. 

Anyway, I gather that you've decided to get rid of the beard and keep the pesticides, sooo- about the only respirator-friendly facial hair there is exists as mustaches.
Also, make sure your hair is covered when you're spraying, as pesticides turn to dust and hair is a dust magnet...

good luck, happy growing!
Choodles


----------



## tim (Nov 30, 2009)

PAPR - look it up and keep your look!!


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 30, 2009)

I just went through some respirator training and the only thing acceptable is a goatee-type of arrangement or moustache if you want facial hair. Also, ditch contact lenses if you wear them.

Susan


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 30, 2009)

i wish i didn't have to use pesticides but i need to spray for pests in a research greenhouse. i can't use beneficial insects in there as, if no pests are available, they may eat a little pollen and could potentially pollinate something they shouldn't....
unfortunately that means i have to shave a few times a year. not many of the things i spray require respirators, but i don't wanna poison myself.....


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 30, 2009)

i wish they'd spring for a forced air system but they won't! turkeys....


----------



## gonewild (Nov 30, 2009)

Keep your beard....
http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/product/trend-airshield-pro.html
I use this for sawdust. It says it protects against all particluates.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks but i need a true respirator. i always forget which cartridges i use.....

this is an old photo but i may go back to it....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2009)

Respirators are for wimps! Reminds me of the time I was inspecting bridge painting and almost fainted from the high VOC's and fell off the Triborough Bridge!


----------



## nikv (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd keep the moustache and shave everything else. And I'd bet that it will take ten years off your appearance by losing the white in your beard, too!


----------



## Choodles (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh, only a couple of times a year, not a permanent thing. Still tragic for you, but not nearly as dire as I thought. Keep us updated, especially if you find a beard-friendly respirator. Sounds like a niche market...

Happy growing,
Chris


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Choodles!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 1, 2009)

nikv said:


> I'd keep the moustache and shave everything else. And I'd bet that it will take ten years off your appearance by losing the white in your beard, too!


It sure did with my hubby! and pounds! 
I'm sorry but why are you hiding behind a beard? 
Maybe think more about how quickly it grows back!


----------



## Roth (Dec 1, 2009)

Just an idea... Apparently he still has a beard.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 1, 2009)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
Looks like the most important parts are covered!


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 1, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
> Looks like the most important parts are covered!



:clap: True, but I don't think it is OSHA compliant :rollhappy:.

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2009)

Is that the Humonculous's brother?!


----------



## Ruth (Dec 1, 2009)

If the spray doesn't kill the bugs, just wear that, and you will scare the bugs to death. What will the orchids think!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 2, 2009)

ditto!

my supervisor at work has the same problem; he's had beard/mustache since birth, I think and refuses to cut it all off. he has the mustache and something under his lower lip, but has to cut the lower chin hair off so the full-face respirator will work. from what I've seen the only thing that would work for a full beard and such would be the positive pressure helmet

that said, sometimes I think he has health problems because he leaves too much hair on the chin area and ends up breathing some stuff in. some of his odd health issues might be explained by that... if it's only a few times a year I'd just bite the bullet and shave all but the mustache. your health isn't worth a few hairs, it'll grow back quickly anyhow (unless you can find a wealthy benefactor that would spring for a full helmet  )


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 6, 2009)

well, it's almost time for me to decide. 
if i wore the one with the chains, would i still have to wear coveralls or do the chains act magically?


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 13, 2009)

well, here's what i look like today.
i always think moustaches look kinda silly on me so i dunno if it'll make it more than a few days....


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2009)

Quite a change!! You look much younger!!! hehe!!

But yes try to shave it too!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep - took 10 years off!


----------



## Clark (Dec 14, 2009)

Fountain of youth?
Nice Ludisia btw.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 14, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Yep - took 10 years off!



You really did! :clap:


----------

